# Flash steam from sunlight



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't know if I've already posted this but I thought it fit well in the green plumbing section.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

We dont have that problem up north....in the winter... be lucky if you get luke warm water :laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Direct systems still crank out 160F water in the winter here........so long as the sun is out. Ambient temps can be in the low 30s and you will get those water temps so long as the sun is out.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Protech said:


> Direct systems still crank out 160F water in the winter here........so long as the sun is out. Ambient temps can be in the low 30s and you will get those water temps so long as the sun is out.


You have two advantages over us..

1. sunlight
2. temps above freezing


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

Alright, guys. Lets put our minds together. How can we use this to our advantage.


----------

